# This may help IBS-D



## jacky swift (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope this may help you it helped my mum back to normal. This is one of the blogs I read and sent to my mum who said this was her, she actually cried when she read it and said she was beginning to worry it was all in her head. Review by CarolynI have been suffering from diarrhea since I was 18 y...ears old. It started not long after I was prescribed a pretty nasty antibiotic, and the doctor at the time told me to eat yoghurt and I would be OK. Later that year I went to a gastroenterologist who basically gave me a lower colonoscopy and told me all was OK and that I should see a psychologist as it was obviously all in my head. After that, I gave up trying to get help.I suffered with the condition, which got worse and worse at the age of around 33 following a particularly stressful time, for over 20 years. Explosive diarrhea, particularly after eating, weekly (at least) accidents, planning my routes according to where I knew public toilets were, being too scared to leave home on numerous occasions, wearing sanitary pads just in case, not eating at all during the day, going through packets and packets of Imodium each week etc etc, until I just couldn't do it any more. I finally decided, at age 39, that I was going to go back to a doctor, and not give up until I had an answer.I ended up being referred to a new gastroenterologist, who immediately did a full colonoscopy. I remember sobbing and sobbing when he told me it was clear! I was so disappointed that I didn't have an answer. We then started a food diary, to no avail. There was no pattern, except that it usually happened within 15 to 30 minutes of eating anything - and accidents were getting more and more common.It was then he suggested Questran. I remember the first day I took it, I took my kids to the beach to have fish and chips, and made sure that we were right next to the public loo for when the inevitable explosion occurred. I remember looking nervously at the loo, hoping that it was empty when I needed it, waiting...waiting...waiting...and nothing happened! On day one of taking Questran, it had an effect!I have now been taking Questran for over three years, and it is my lifesaver! I don't mind taking it one bit - it isn't the most pleasant experience, but it has given me my life back.One big thing here is that I am one of the few who hasn't had a gallbladder removal! It just happened. So, if you are reading this and you are thinking you don't fit the bill because you still have your gallbladder, think again. It can happen to anyone!Try this web link for more info http://www.irritable-bowel-syndrome.ws/questran.htm


----------

